# excessive burping?????



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

I never really burp but last 2 days I have been burping loads, is this a side effect of pessaries? Had ET tues didnt go according to plan ended up with 1 embie 2 cells (FET) 

anyone else getting the burping??

Janine


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a lot of excessive burping last week after my hcg jab


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

hi hippychicky

mmm i didnt have HCG and cant remeber if I had burping when I did fresh cycle maybe its something I have eaten??

Janine


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I know someone that has been through ICSI and they had a lot of wind from both ends, so it could possibly be a side effect of all the hormone drugs


----------

